#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in gujarat | Best Btech/BE colleges in gujarat

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 10 Engineering Colleges in Gujarat
*Sardar Vallabhbhai National Institute Of Technology (SVNIT-S)
Indian Institute of Technology Gandhinagar (IITGn)
Dhirubhai Ambani Institute of Information and Communication Technology (DAIICT)Pandit Deendayal Petroleum University
Parul Group of Institutes
Babaria Institute of Technology (BIT)
Sarvajanik College of Engineering & Technology (SCET)
Government Engineering College, Surat
C.K Pithawalla College of Engineering and Technology
LDRP Institute of Technology & Research*Details of Top 10 Engineering Colleges in Gujarat:**

1.) Sardar Vallabhbhai National Institute Of Technology (SVNIT-S)*

*Year of Establishment:* June 1961.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
Electrical Engineering
Computer Science & Engineering
Electronics & Communications EngineeringCivil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringChemical Engineering*Fee Structure:*

*Placement:*
The academic year of 2010-11 was encouraging for placements. So far, our placement records were encouraging. For the last few years, our total placements were above 400. We were creating records of total placement.

 A very encouraging and satisfying fact has been that the companies that have visited the campus so far consist of an eclectic mix of software and core companies, thus catering to every need of the students as well as the industry

We could not have Zero Phase Placements for the last couple of years, because no company was ready to visit campus for placements.

The list of companies, visited include GOOGLE, MICROSOFT, ORACLE, AVAYA, NI as well as Software companies such as IBM, INFOSYS, DELOITTE, CAPGEMINI, ATOS ORIGIN, ACCENTURE, TECH MAHINDRA, TCS, WIPRO, AMDOCS, GEOMETRIC, PATNI, HCL, IBEXI, SAPIENT, CYBAGE, SYNTEL, HP etc., few Public Sector companies (PSUs) such as IOCL, BPCL, HPCL, NTPC, EIL, WAPCOS, MECON, VSP, ONGC etc., and very many Core companies such as TATA MOTORS, MAHINDRA & MAHINDRA, ASHOK LEYLAND, GM, HERO HONDA, TELCON, L&T, ESSAR, RELIANCE, ABB, ATKINS, JINDAL, HUL, VEDANTA, GALAXY, GAMMON, SHAPOORJI PALLONJI, L&T ECC, ACC, S. N. BHOBE, SPECTRUM, SOMA, STRATA, DRDO, NDDB, PIRAMAL, FLAKT, TATA TECHNOLOGIES, TATA POWER, DELPHI, KEC, LG, MU SIGMA, THERMAX, AREVA, FUTURES FIRST, LINDE, ISPAT, GODREJ, HINDALCO, KRIBHCO, UPL, ADANI, PUNJ LLOYD, CUMMINS, SIEMENS, PHILIPS, GPEC, MECHARTES, ANSYS, BHARAT BIJLEE, BCH, ISGEC, INDIABULLS, STECO, NAVIN FLUORINE, CAIRN, ACG, ATUL, GNVFCL, ABG SHIPYARD, ARMY, NAVY, AIR FORCE etc.

The Training & Placement (T&P) Committee constitutes of final year student representative from all disciplines of B.Tech., M.Tech. and M.Sc. (who are selected by students themselves). The T&P Committee Members are selected in the month of February or March, when they are in their pre-final year. They work along with the final year students in the even semester to become familiar with the process and also equip themselves with the requisite skills and culture.

*Address:* Ichchhanath, SURAT-395 007, Gujarat.





  Similar Threads: What is the percentage reservation of seats in engineering colleges of Gujarat in ex-servicemen quota? Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in jammu and kashmir | Best Btech/BE colleges in jammu Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) Indian Institute of Technology Gandhinagar (IITGn)*

*Year of Establishment:* 2008.

*Affiliation:*  Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
Chemical EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil EngineeringMaterials Science and Engineering*Fee Structure:*
 One time payment
     INR 3500

 Payable every semester
     INR 25000

 Refundable caution deposit
     INR 5000

 Total fees payable at the time of admission
     INR 34100




*Placement:*
The overall placement of the pioneer batch (2011-12) at IITGN was close to 91%. Following is the tabular and graphical representation of discipline wise placement figures:



*Placement Figures of the Pioneer Batch (2011-12)*

*Discipline*
*Batch
Strength*
*Registered 
Students*
*Placed 
Students*

Chemical Engineering
20
12
12

Electrical Engineering
42
30
28

Mechanical Engineering
27
17
14

*Total*
*89*
*59*
*54*







*Brief Profile of Upcoming Batch(2012 - 13)
*


*Address:* Vishwakarma Government Engineering College Complex, Chandkheda, Visat-Gandhinagar Highway, Ahmedabad, Gujarat, India - 382424.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Dhirubhai Ambani Institute of Information and Communication Technology (DAIICT)
**
**Year of Establishment:* August 2001.

*Affiliation:* DAIICT is a state university recognized by Govt. of Gujarat.

*Courses:*
B.Tech. (ICT)

*Fee Structure:*
Tuition Fee
Rs. 30,000 per Semester

Registration Fee
Rs. 2,500 per Semester

Caution Deposit
Rs. 10,000 (Refundable at the end of the Program)

Hostel Rent
Rs. 7,000 per Semester (Staying in the hostel is compulsory)

Food
At actuals, as charged by the canteen/cafeteria.
(These expenses will be approximately Rs.2,000 per month)


At the time of counselling an amount of Rs. 40,000 (Rs. 30,000 towards Tuition Fee for the First Semester and Rs. 10,000 towards Caution Deposit) is to be paid through a Demand Draft drawn in favour of DA-IICT, payable at Ahmedabad. Subsequently, fees are charged semester-wise, at the registration of each semester. The Institute reserves the right to revise the fee and payment structure.

*Placement:*
 



































*

Address:* Near NIFT  DA-IICT Road, Gandhinagar, Gujarat 382007.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) Pandit Deendayal Petroleum University*

*Year of Establishment:* 4th April, 2007.

*Affiliation:* It is private university established by Gujarat Energy Research & Management Institute through a State Act. 

*Courses:*
Mechanical EngineeringPetroleum EngineeringCivil EngineeringChemical EngineeringElectrical EngineeringIndustrial Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Particulars
Fees For Student (In Rs.)

Tuition Fee (per semester)
52,500

Student Welfare Activities (per semester)
3,000

Registration Fees (per semester)
2,500

Insurance Coverage (per year)
2,000

Library Deposit (One time, Refundable)
3,000

Caution Money Deposit (One time, Refundable)
10,000

Total Fees
73,000



*Placement:*




Accenture

Bharat Petroleum

BDO










Ernst & Young


Mercados

Empire












IL&FS


India Infrastructure 


Gujarat State 
Petroleum Corporation










Indian Oil

Infosys

Infraline Energy










Jubilant Energy

Larsen Toubro

Mahanagar Gas










Mahindra Satyam

Sabarmati Gas

Suzlon










Yes Bank

Sun Edison

Deep Industries Ltd.










GETCO

GSPL











*Address:* Off Koba  Gandhinagar Highway , Raisan, Gandhinagar - 382 007.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) Parul Group of Institutes
**
**Year of Establishment:* 1990.

*Affiliation:* Gujarat Technological University, Ahmedabad.

*Courses:*
Civil EngineeringComputer Science & Engg.Electrical EngineeringElectronics & CommunicationInformation TechnologyMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA

*Placement:*
The entire world was suffering from global recession in the year 2011-12. Almost the whole
nation was affected by global recession. In such difficult situation also, Gujarat state's the best
educational campus Parul Institutes of Engineering and Technology (PIET) remained intact in the
matter of campus recruitment. In this year, Information Technology (IT) industries were the
biggest recruiter in terms of the bulk recruitment. Heavy engineering and Infrastructure
industries offered the best packages for the students of PIET. A handsome number of students
got offers for distinct profiles as a GET and DET by the industries like Bosch India Ltd,
Cummins India Ltd, Defense Forces (UES), TCS Ltd, Syntel Inc, SRF Ltd, United Spirits
Ltd, Sanmar Engineering Corporation Ltd, JMC Projects India Ltd, Collabera
Technologies, Thermax India Ltd, CEAT Tyres Ltd, GEA Bock India Pvt Ltd, Welspun Corp
Ltd, Anchor Electricals Pvt Ltd, Wipro Infotech Ltd, Thomson Reuters, Sanghi Cements, Jaypee
Cements, CMC Ltd, Tata Chemicals Ltd, Linde Engineering India Pvt Ltd, IBM India Pvt Ltd,
Saint Gobain Glass India Ltd.

51 industries visited for the students of engineering and offered more than 310 job offers. It
translates into more than 75% placement of total interested candidates in this academic year.
The highest CTC offered is Rs. 4.50 Lacs/Annum by SRF Limited. The average CTC on campus
is Rs. 2.60 Lacs/Annum. 34 students were selected by the best IT Company of the nation that is
Tata Consultancy Services (TCS) Limited.

*Address:* P.O. Limda, Ta. Waghodia - 391760, Dist. Vadodara, Gujarat (India)

----------


## raymayank

*6.) Babaria Institute of Technology (BIT)
**
**Year of Establishment:* 2004.

*Affiliation:* Gujarat University.

*Courses:* 
Mechanical engineeringElectrical engineeringCivil engineeringComputer science and engineeringElectronics and communication enggMechanical engineering - 2nd shiftComputer science and engineering - 2nd shiftElectronics and communication - 2nd shift*Fee Structure:* NA

*Placement:*















 













































*Address:* Vadodara - Mumbai NH # 8, Varnama - 391 240, Vadodara, Gujarat, India.

----------


## raymayank

*7.) Sarvajanik College of Engineering & Technology (SCET)
**
**Year of Establishment:* 1995.

*Affiliation:* Veer Narmad South Gujarat University.

*Courses:*
ArchitectureChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringInformation TechnologyInstrumentation & Control EngineeringTextile Processing EngineeringTextile Technology Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA

*Placement:*
We are proud to state that we are the oldest Self Financed Engineering College in Gujarat under Gujarat Technological University. GTU is the central technical university of the State of Gujarat.
*We welcome all corporate to visit our campus and interact with our students to find a match between your requirements and students capabilities.* The students of SCET and the various Departments have repeatedly achieved highest positions in the Semester Examinations held by GTU. Our students are not only technically skilled but also sincere, dedicated and equipped with decision making & communication skills. Our Alumni have secured challenging and highly paid positions in top ranking companies/organizations in India and abroad.
We are running following Programs. Kindly find the details of our 2012-13 batch :
*Discipline*
*UG*
*PG*




Computer Engineering
72
18*


Information Technology
68



Electronics & Communication Engineering
74
18


Electrical Engineering
73
18


Instrumentation & Control Engineering
66



Chemical Engineering
45



Textile Technology
31



Textile Processing
22



Architecture
40



Civil Engineering
63
18*


MCA

63


MBA

240


MSc Envirenment Science

5


*Total*
*554*
*380*




*Address:* Dr. R.K. Desai Marg,  Opp. Mission Hospital,  Athwalines,  Surat  395001, Gujarat, India.

----------


## cool.taniya

i believe that nothing can beat the reputation of SVNIT in the coming years!!

----------


## raymayank

*8.) Government Engineering College, Surat
**Year of Establishment:* July-2004.

*Affiliation:* GujaratTechnological University.

*Courses:*
Electronics & Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical EngineeringCivil EngineeringChemical EngineeringEnviornmental Engineering*Fee Structure:*
TutionFee RS1500/- Per annum.

*Placement:*
*Year 2008*
*Sr.    Name of The Company        Branch        No. of Candidate Selected*
*1.     * Essar Steel, Surat                      Civil                       05
2.     Appollo Tyres, Baroda                EC                         01
3.     Gujarat State Petronet Ltd.       Mech.                    01
4.     Asia Motor Work, Bhuj               Mech.                    03    

*Year 2009*
*Sr.    Name of The Company        Branch        No. of Candidate Selected*
*1.     * Indian Army                             Mech. &                03    
       (Preliminary Sel. Test)                EC
2.    Essar Steel                                 Civil                      08
*June 2010* 
*Sr.    Name of The Company        Branch        No. of Candidate Selected*
1.    Godrej & Boyce                       Mech.                          02
2.    India Bulls                               Mech/EC
3.    Essar Steel                              Mech.                          01
4.    Welspun, Bharuch                  Mech.                           03 
5.    Aptel Telecom                        EC/Elect.          PI result awaited
6.    Indian Army Baroda               Civil/Mech.    Selection list will be 
                                                     Elect./EC         received soon..

*Address:* Dr. S. S. Gandhy College Campus,Majura Gate,  Surat  395001, Gujarat (India).

----------


## raymayank

*9.) C.K Pithawalla College of Engineering and Technology
**
**Year of Establishment:* 1998.

*Affiliation:* Veer Narmad South Gujarat University.

*Courses:*
Civil EngineeringComputer EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Comm. EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA

*Placement:*


1
WIPRO BPO Solutions Ltd.,Powai, Mumbai
03
-
04
-
04
11
11

2
Kabra Extrusiontechnik, Daman
-
-
-
-
06
06
17

3
Narola Infotech, Surat
03
-
-
-
-
03
20

4
Cotmac Electronics (P) Ltd., Surat.
-
02
08
-
-
10
30

5
Indiabulls Power Ltd., Mumbai
-
-
-
-
-
-
30

6
PAEIVA, Valsad
-
-
-
04
-
04
34

7
Happy Homes Group, Surat
-
-
-
04
-
04
38

8
ESSAR Steel, Hazira.
-
-
-
-
07
07
45

9
Jaypee Cement, Vadodara
-
-
-
06
-
06
51

10
XTPL, Pune
06
-
-
-
-
06
57




*Address:* "Pithawalla Educational Complex", Near Malvan Mandir, Via Magdalla Port, Dumas Road, Surat-395007, Gujarat, India.

----------


## raymayank

*10.) LDRP Institute of Technology & Research
**
**Year of Establishment:* 2005.

*Affiliation:* Kadi sarva Vishwavidhyalay University.

*Courses:*
Mechanical EngineeringComputer & IT EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA

*Placement:*
*Placement 2011*
Maximum Package Offered: 4.25 LacksAverage Package Offered: 2.5 to 3 LacksMaximum Selection:Tech Mahindra Limited - 27 StudentsL & T Limited -14 StudentsPatni Computer System Limited - 13 StudentsSyntel Limited - 9 StudentsMphasis (A HP Company) - 6 StudentsEssar Limited - 6 StudentsBharat Forge Limited - 4 StudentsPersistent Systems Limited - 4 StudentsCompanies visited LDRP - ITR for Campus Selection:

Adani Group

Aegis

Amdocs Limited

Bharat Forge Limited

eClinical Works

E-Infochips Limited

Enercon India Limited

Essar Limited

Ferromatik Milacron India Ltd.

Gateway Technolabs Private Limited

Hirel Electronics Private Limited

IBM India (P) Limited

Indian Army

Indian Navy

IndiaNic

ITER India

L & T Limited

Mphasis (A HP Company)

Neilsoft Limited

Nomus Comm-Systems

OMEGA Shipping Corporation Limited

Patni Computer System Limited

Peach Computer

Persistent Systems Limited

Syntel Limited

Tech Mahindra Limited

Transformers & Rectifiers (I) Limited

Verse Innovation Private Limited

Zeitech Solutions

Zeus Systems Private Limited





*Address:* Sector - 15, Near KH  5, Gandhinagar, Gujarat- 382015, India.

----------

